
Eight Deaths now tied to e-scooters - simonebrunozzi
https://www.consumerreports.org/product-safety/deaths-tied-to-e-scooters/
======
rabeener
I really hate articles like this. Eight deaths out of how many rides? How does
that compare to driving, biking, walking? There’s a lot of anger and
resistance aimed at e-scooters. Maybe it’s valid but this article doesn’t make
the case.

------
unstatusthequo
It's not only car drivers' fault. I've routinely seen scooter riders float
through stop signs, go 15 on sidewalks, flip a u turn in a busy street,
generally never signal, jump a set of steps on a scooter, do "brake burn"
tricks, hop on one after a night at the bar, etc. The public can be pretty
careless, and I'm frankly shocked this number is so low given the fuckery I've
seen by the general public riding these. It's like a sense of caution, common
sense, and rules of the road are just gone and they fee they are finally free
to do what they want when they want.

------
foxyv
Most of these injuries are caused by motor vehicles colliding with scooter
riders. There is little to no infrastructure for bicycles and scooters in the
US and cyclists have been screaming for years. Now it's happening to scooters
too. If you are an experienced rider you have at least a few stories about
reckless drivers that almost killed you.

'“what has immediately become clear is that 75 percent of the known fatalities
with shared e-scooters were due to collisions with cars.”'

~~~
Gibbon1
Two of my friends suffered serious knee injuries while riding e-scooters. That
passes three of my risk filters. Something is a risk if:

1\. Happened to a friend of a friend. 2\. Happened to one of my friends. 3\.
Multiple fiends.

------
algaeontoast
We should be requesting info on E-scooter involved traumatic head injuries /
wrist and ankle injuries.

These are easier to hide / arguably have more of an impact on the public than
death itself.

